# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Հարաբերություններ՝ իրարից հեռու / Long distance relationship

## մարդագայլուկ

Ակումբը քրքրեցի, բայց նման թեմա չգտա ու որոշեցի ինքս բացել։ Կարծում եմ մեր ժամանակներում բավականին ակտուալ թեմա է․ հնարավորություններն ավելի լայն են, մարդիկ ավելի հաճախ են տեղափոխվում այլ երկրներ՝ օրինակ սովորելու ու ստիպված են հեռու լինել սիրած մարդկանցից։

Որոշ մարդիկ կարծում են, որ լոնգ դիսթընս հարաբերություններ ունենալը անիմաստ է, որովհետև մեկ է վերջում բան դուրս չի գալու ու նույնիսկ չեն էլ ցանկանում փորձել։ Որոշներն էլ պատրաստ են տարիներ շարունակ սպասել ու հաղթահարել բոլոր անորոշությունները։ Որոշների մոտ ստացվում է, բայց դեպքերի մեծ մասում հարաբերությունները ավարտվում են։ Պատճառները հիմնականում խանդն են, միմյանց չվստահելը, անորոշությունից վախը, կոմպրոմիսների չգնալը, մեկ-մեկ նաև ասենք սեռական կյանքի բացակայությունը։

Ես ինքս մի դեպք գիտեմ, երբ մոտ չորս տարի լոնգ-դիսթընսից հետո ու էդ ընթացքում իրար ընդամենը մի անգամ տեսնելով, մարդիկ հիմա իրար հետ են ու երջանիկ։

Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս թեմայի մասին։ Ունե՞ք լոնգ դիսթընս հարաբերությունների փորձ։ Եթե այո, ի՞նչն էր Ձեզ համար ամենադժվարը։ Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հաղթահարել անորոշության վախը։ Ի՞նչ պետք է իմանալ, նախքան նման հարաբերություններ սկսելը։ Ի՞նչ սպասելիքներ պետք է ունենալ միմյանցից։


ՀԳ․ Հա, մեկ էլ ինչու՞ ա Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա բաժինը Կենցաղի մեջ մտնում։ Անհարմար ա ինչ-որ։  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (21.03.2017), ivy (21.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (21.03.2017), Smokie (01.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (21.03.2017), Նիկեա (27.03.2017), Շինարար (21.03.2017), Ուլուանա (21.03.2017), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՀԳ․ Հա, մեկ էլ ինչու՞ ա Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա բաժինը Կենցաղի մեջ մտնում։ Անհարմար ա ինչ-որ։


Որևհետև առանց դրանց կենցաղը շատ .... կենցաղայի՞ն կլինե՞ր... ջասթ սեյին'...

----------

Շինարար (21.03.2017)

----------


## ivy

Առանց խորանալու իմ անձնական փորձի մեջ՝ ասեմ, որ ես էն անուղղելի ռոմանտիկներից եմ, ովքեր հավատում են, որ ոչ հեռավորությունը, ոչ ժամանակը չեն կարող վճռորոշ գործոններ լինել, եթե մարդիկ ուժեղ զգացմունքներ ունեն իրար հանդեպ և ուզում են միասին լինել (թեև «միասին լինելն» էլ է լայն թեմա, ո՞րն է էդ «միասին լինելը» և արդյո՞ք չի կարող ներառել նաև այլ մարդկանց): 
Հարցն էն է, թե ինչքան ուժեղ են զգացմունքները (չհասկանալ անպայման կամ միայն սիրահարվածություն), ինչեր են դրանք պատրաստ հաղթահարել, ու արդյոք երկկողմանի է միմյանց հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի ամրությունը: 
Իհարկե փորձը  ցույց է տալիս, որ շատ հաճախ առնվազն «մի կողմը» չի դիմանում նման հարաբերությունների, ու դրանք ինչ-որ պահի ընդհատվում են: Բացի վերը նշված պատճառներից, որոնք մարդագայլուկը թվարկեց, իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ նաև «մեղքի զգացումը» զուգընկերոջ հանդեպ, որ նման հարաբերություններով դու նրան «նորմալ» (անդուր բառ է) կյանքից հեռու ես պահում, մինչդեռ ինքը գուցե ավելիին էր արժանի, քան կիսապռատ ինչ-որ մի կապ հեռավորության վրա:

Ու մեկ էլ տարբերություն կա: Արդյո՞ք զույգը գիտի, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ անց հեռավորության հարց այլևս չի լինելու. էդ դեպքում շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի դիմանալ: Բայց կան դեպքեր, որ էդ հարցը լրիվ բաց է. գուցե հարաբերությունների միշտ էլ մնալու են հեռակա: Էդ դեպքում իհարկե շատ ավելի դժվար է դա ընդունելն ու դրան գնալը:

Ես մի ամուսնական զույգ գիտեմ, որ արդեն մի քանի տարի է՝ տարբեր երկրներում են ապրում, և հանդիպում են մի երկու-երեք ամիսը մեկ: Ու ոնց որ թե շատ էլ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ են: Գուցե հենց էն պատճառով, որ ուշ-ուշ են հանդիպում   :Jpit:  Ու փաստորեն միասին չեն ապրում  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.03.2017), Sambitbaba (22.03.2017), Smokie (04.04.2017), մարդագայլուկ (21.03.2017), Մուշու (25.03.2017), Նիկեա (27.03.2017), Շինարար (21.03.2017), Ուլուանա (21.03.2017), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2017)

----------


## Arpine

Թեմայի մեջ, մի ֆիլմ էի նայում վերջերս կոչվում ա 10.000 կմ(http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3114132/) 
Էս ռոմանտիկ դրաման մի իսպանացի զույգի մասին ա, ովքեր փորձում են պահպանել իրենց կապը` չնայած հեռավորությանը։ Վերջը չեմ ասի :Tongue: 
Իհկ ֆիլմը էդքան էլ ասելիք չունի, բայց էս թեմայի մեջ, ոնց որ, ունի  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

Շատ բարդ ա: Մանավանդ եթե ի սկզբանե ա տենց ստացվում, որ պիտի հարաբերություն հեռվից հեռու լինի: Չգիտեմ՝ մեկը ես կաշխատեմ հնարավորինս խուսափել, բայց մարդիկ կարող ա ուղղակի սիրեն իրար ու վերջ, այլ տարբերակ չլինի: Մեկ-մեկ լինում ա՝ ծանոթանում ես, ոտքերդ մի տեսակ թուլանում ա, ձայնդ դողում, ու նույնն ես զգում հակառակ կողմից, էդ ժամանակ ո՞նց անես:
Եթե հարաբերերությունների ընթացքում կեսից ա էդպես ստացվում, որ մեկը պիտի իր ուսման կամ կարիերայի համար տեղափոխվի, կամ թեկուզ ընթացքում էլ չլինի, այլ հենց սկզբից սերը եկել կպել ա, բայց հեռու եք ապրում, ապա գուցե մյուսը էդ ըթնացքում տարբերակներ փնտրի, թե ոնց ինքն էլ տեղափոխվի ավելի մոտիկ: Ընդ որում պետք ա տեղափոխվել էնտեղ, որտեղ առաջընթացքի ավելի հնարավորություններ կան, չասես՝ էստեղ վատ ա, բայց եթե սիրում ես ինձ, հետս մնա՝ գոյություն պաշտպանենք: Եթե կողմերից մեկի մոտ կա պատրաստակամություն տեղափոխվել, բայց ժամանակ ա պետք տարբերակներ գտնելու համար, լրիվ արժե, մեկը ես, եթե ինքս նման վիճակում լինեմ, կօգնեմ էլ՝ տարբերակներ գտնելուն, բայց եթե պիտի միշտ հեռու մնան, մեկը ինձ համար չաշխատող տարբերակ ա:

----------

Marcus (30.03.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էստեղ շատ գործոններ կան, որ դեր ունեն։ Համենայնդեպս, ես համոզվել եմ, որ էս հարցը շատ անհատական է. խիստ տարբեր ակնկալիքներ, մոտեցումներ ու զարգացումներ կան, որ հնարավոր են՝ կախված մարդկանցից, հարաբերությունների բնույթից, կյանքի, ապրելակերպի նկատմամբ մարդկանց ընկալումներից։ Կոնկրետ ինձ համար էս հարցում մի կարևոր հանգամանք կա. եթե երկար ժամանակով իրարից հեռու լինելն իսկապես անխուսափելի է, ուրեմն նորմալ եմ համարում ու ապագա տեսնում եմ էդ հարաբերություններում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքանով հույս կա, որ ինչ–որ ժամանակ հետո կկարողանան միասին լինել։ Ես, օրինակ, կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մի դեպքում իմ հոժար կամքով չէի ընտրի իրարից հեռու լինելը, եթե քիչ թե շատ հստակ որոշում ու հնարավորություն չլիներ որոշ ժամանակ անց նորից միասին լինելու, ու նույնն ակնկալում եմ զուգընկերոջից։ Նաև հեռու լինելու պատճառն է ինձ համար կարևոր. օրինակ, ես ինքս ոչ մի դեպքում հանուն կարիերայի չէի ընտրի սիրելի մարդուց հեռու լինել, ու եթե ինքն ընտրեր, էդ ինձ համար ընդունելի չէր լինի։ Ինձ համար միասին լինելուց ավելի կարևոր է երևի միասին լինելու ցանկությունը, ու եթե էդ ցանկությունը մնացած բոլոր հանգամանքներին չի հաղթում (իսկ հաղթելը ենթադրում ա բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով փորձել միասին լինելն իրականացնել կամ թեկուզ միասին լինելու ժամանակը մոտեցնել), ուրեմն ինձ համար էդ հարաբերության մեջ մի բան էն չի, չգիտեմ։ Բայց սա ընդամենը իմ ընկալումն ա, ու եթե ինչ–որ զույգի համար այլ կերպ ա, նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, կարևորը՝ իրենք իրենց լավ զգան։

Մեկ էլ մի հանգամանք կա, որ շատ կարևոր եմ համարում, ու կարծում եմ՝ էս մեկն արդեն անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ բոլորի դեպքում է գործում էս կամ էն չափով։ Եթե ֆիզիկապես հեռու լինելու ընթացքում մարդիկ միաժամանակ սերտ կապ չեն պահպանում, օրինակ՝ հաճախակի իրար զանգելով, գրելով, սքայփով խոսելով և այլն, մի խոսքով՝ առավելագույնս միմյանց կյանքերի մասին տեղեկանալով ու ամեն ինչը միասին ապրելով, զգալով, էդ հարաբերությունները, կարծում եմ, ավելի շատ են դատապարտված անհաջողության, որովհետև երբ մարդիկ տեղից էլ տարբեր կյանքեր ունեն՝ տարբեր միջավայրերում ու պայմաններում ապրելով պայմանավորված, ապա իրենք էսպես թե էնպես արդեն ինչ–որ չափով տարբեր ուղղություններով են զարգանում, մտածելակերպը, ընկալումները իրարից անկախ փոխվում են՝ ըստ էն փորձի, որն ունենում են տվյալ միջավայրում, սա անխուսափելի է, ու եթե դրանով հանդերձ՝ հնարավորությունների սահմաններում էդ կապն էլ չպահեն, կարճ ժամանակում կարող են լրիվ օտար մարդկանց վերածվել, որոնք, հանդիպելով, գուցե պարզեն, որ արդեն շատ քիչ ընդհանուր բաներ ունեն։ Նույնիսկ եթե սերը պահպանված էլ լինի, կարող է համատեղ կյանքն արդեն անհնար լինել, քանի որ արդեն լրիվ տարբեր պայմանների են սովոր, տարբեր հարցերի լրիվ տարբեր կերպ են նայում։

----------

Marcus (30.03.2017), Նիկեա (27.03.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Հարաբերությունները հեռավորության վրա իրոք շատ դժվար է պահպանել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ եթե զգացմունքներն իրական են, ապա բոլոր դժվարությունները հնարավոր է հաղթահարել: Հեռավորությունը ուղղակի փորձություն է սիրող մարդկանց համար և նույնիսկ կարող է ավելի ամրապնդել ու ուժեղացնել զգացմունքները: Չնայած եթե շատ երկար ժամանակ են հեռու լինելու իրարից, և հանդիպման հույսը դժվար է նշմարվում, ապա այդ հարաբերությունները դժվար թե լավ ավարտ ունենան:
Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մարդկանց, որ վերջին 15 տարիներին տարվա մեջ միայն 3-4 ամիս են միասին, բայց շատ համերաշխ են ու շատ լավ կարողանում են պահպանել իրենց հարաբերությունները:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հնարավոր ա: Վստահել, չսահմանափակել:

----------

CactuSoul (23.03.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Հնարավոր ա: Վստահել, չսահմանափակել:


Չսահմանափակելն ի՞նչ իմաստով էիր գրել։
Այլ կապե՞ր և այլն։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չսահմանափակելն ի՞նչ իմաստով էիր գրել։
> Այլ կապե՞ր և այլն։


Նաև:

----------

ivy (22.03.2017)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Հնարավոր ա: Վստահել, չսահմանափակել:


Հա, պետք ա անսահման վստահել։ Բայց էդ չսահմանափակելը ո՞րն ա։

----------


## Rhayader

Long distance-ը համ չի աշխատում, համ էլ անիմաստ է:

----------


## impression

ես չեմ հասկանում՝ հարաբերությունների՞ մասին ա խոսքը, թե՞ զգացմունքների։ Եթե հարաբերությունների, ապա դա ահավոր բարդ բան ա, լիքը նյարդեր, ժամանակ, համբերություն, սեր ու ջերմություն ա պետք, որ էդ ամենը աշխատի։ Իսկ զգացմունքները ցավոք չեն հասկանում, որ ինչ-որ բան կարա անհնար լինի, իրենք ուղղակի կան։ դու չես կարող մի հրաշալի օր որոշել, որ էլ վերջ, ախպեր, ներող, ես հոգնեցի, էս լոնգ դիսթանսն ինձ համար չի։ Իմ կյանքում եղել ա հարաբերություն հեռավորության վրա, ու ինձանից լիքը բան ա պահանջվել դրանք պահպանելու, սնելու, փայփայելու համար։ էդ հարաբերությունները ստեղծվել էին, երբ արդեն կային զգացմունքներ, որոնք չէին հասկանում, թե ինչի մեջ են գցում մեզ  :Smile:  ու ես չեմ բողոքում, չնայած, հաճախ շատ բարդ ա եղել, բայց նաև եղել ա շատ սիրուն ու իսկական։ ես իրեն միշտ շնորհակալ կլինեմ իմ կյանքի էդ շրջանի համար, որովհետև իմ լիքը լավ կողմեր առաջացել կամ զարգացել են հենց էդ հարաբերությունների արդյունքում։ ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած փորձ պետք ա շնորհակալությամբ ընդունել, էդ մեր կյանքի մի մասն ա կազմում՝ մեր մի մասը։

----------

Arpine (23.03.2017), CactuSoul (23.03.2017), ivy (23.03.2017), Marcus (30.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (23.03.2017), Մուշու (25.03.2017), Նիկեա (27.03.2017), Ուլուանա (23.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մինչև կոմպս ինստալյացիա լինի, ասեցի մի քիչ գրմրեմ էս թեմայում  :LOL: 

Քանի որ ինքս էլ եմ ունեցել հարաբերություն հեռավորության վրա ու քանի որ իմ շրջապատում ահագին շատ են էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք ունեն կամ ունեցել են, քանի որ քչից-շատից դա ինձ սպառնում ա մոտ ապագայում, ահագին բան ունեմ էս թեմայով ասելու: Կփորձեմ կետերով շարադրել ու հետն էլ օրինակներ բերեմ:

1. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերություններն ավելի հակված են քանդվելու, քան ոչ հեռավորության վրա հարաբերությունները: Չոր ստատիստիկա կա էդ թեմայով, իմ շրջապատում էլ եմ նույն տենդենցը նկատում: Շատ բարդ ա հարաբերությունը կենդանի պահելը հեռավորության վրա: 

2. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերության պահպանումը կապ չունի զգացմունքի ուժգնության հետ: Չկան ու թույլ զգացմունքներ, կան հարաբերություններ, որոնք մարդիկ ուզում են կենդանի պահել, ու կան հարաբերություններ, որոնք մարդիկ չեն ուզում: Հարաբերությունը դիմացինին տեսնելիս չոքերը թուլանալով չի սահմանվում, որովհետև էդ չոքերը թուլանալն անցնելու ա մի օր, ու եթե տակն ուրիշ բան չկա, հարաբերությունը քանդվելու ա: Նենց որ, հարաբերությունը պահելու առաջին պայմանը ցանկությունն ա: 

3. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերություն ունենալու հեռանկարը ստիպում ա նոր հատկանիշներ բացահայտել մեր մեջ ու մեր զուգընկերոջը վերագնահատել: Օրինակ, իմ ընկերուհիներից մեկն իր ընկերոջից բաժանվեց ոչ թե հեռավորության պատճառով, այլ երբ կրթաթոշակ ստացավ, որ մեկնի սովորելու, ու հանկարծ իր մեծ երազանքների կողքին ֆիթնեսի մարզիչ ընկերը շատ փոքր թվաց, բաժանվեց: Մեկ ուրիշն էլ սովորելու մեկնելուց մի քանի ամիս անց հասկացավ, որ իր յոթ տարվա ընկերոջ հետ էլ չի ուզում լինել, բաժանվեց:

4. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերությունը պահելու համար շատ կարևոր ա կոնկրետ ծրագիր ունենալ. ինչքա՞ն ա դա տևելու, ինչքա՞ն հաճախ եք իրար տեսնելու: Մի ընկերուհի ունեի, ինքը Դանիայում էր մի տարով, ընկերը՝ Բեռլինում: Ծրագրել էին, որ մի տարի անց ինքն էլ կվերադառնա Բեռլին, միասին կապրեն: Դրա համար էդ մի տարին շատ լավ կարգավորում էին. մեկ ամիսը մեկ իրար տեսնում էին, արձակուրդներն էլ միասին անցկացնում, Բեռլինն էլ հեռու չի: Բայց մեկ էլ հո՛պ, ընկերուհիս Գերմանիայի մյուս ծայրում գայթակղիչ աշխատանք ստացավ ու չհրաժարվեց: Արդյունքում՝ հայտնվեցին երկրի տարբեր ծայրերում: Էլի իրար երկու շաբաթը մեկ տեսնում էին, բայց դա արդեն բեռի էր նմանվել, որովհետև չգիտեին՝ երբ ա դա ավարտվելու ու ավարտվելու ա արդյոք, թե չէ: Ու մի քանի ամիս անց բաժանվեցին:

Մի ուրիշ ընկերուհի էլ Իսպանիայում ընկեր ուներ: Ինքը չէր ուզում նորից Իսպանիա տեղափոխվել, ընկերն էլ չէր ուզում Դանիա տեղափոխվել: Էդպես մի քանի տարի իրար մի քանի ամիսը մեկ տեսնելով ապրում էին: Բայց մի օր ընկերուհիս հոգնեց, վերջ դրեց հարաբերություններին:

Որ տխուր չթվա, մի ուրիշ ընկերուհի էլ ունեի, որը Հոլանդիայում ապրող ընկեր ուներ ու տեղաշարժվում էր մեր ուսումնական ծրագրին համապատասխան: Երբ ավարտեցինք, ինքը Չինաստանում գործ ստացավ: Ընկերն էլ աշխատանքի դիմեց էնտեղ, ու մոտ երկու տարի տևած լոնգ դիսթընսից հետո վերջապես միասին էին ապրում: Մայիսին բալիկ կունենան  :Smile: 

5. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերությունը պահելու համար կարևոր ա փոխզիջումը: Էս անգամ ե՞ս էկա մոտդ, մյուս անգամ դու արի: Իմ հարաբերությունը հենց էս պատճառով քանդվեց, որտև ոչ մեկս չէր ուզում մյուսի համար ճամփա ընկներ: Մի ընկերուհի էլ ունեմ, իր ընկերն Ավստրիայում ա ապրում: Սկզբում ամիսը մի վիքենդ մեկնում էր Ավստրիա: Հետո ջղայնացավ, ասեց՝ թող մեկ-մեկ էլ ինքը գա: Էդ ժամանակ համարյա բաժանվում էին, բայց ընկերը վեր կացավ, էկավ Կոպենհագեն: Հիմա երկու-երեք ամիսը մեկ ա ինքը գնում Ավստրիա, ընկերն էլ նույն հաճախականությամբ գալիս ա Կոպենհագեն:

Էստեղ կարևոր ա նաև հաշվի առնելը դիմացինի ֆինանսական հնարավորությունները։ Եթե մեկը մյուսից շատ ա վաստակում, ցանկալի ա, որ էդ մի անձը կա՛մ ավելի հաճախ այցելի, կա՛մ մյուսի ճանապարհածախսը վճարի։ Բայց դե սա ամեն զույգի որոշելիքն ա։ Ուղղակի ֆինանսական հարցերը կարող են փոխզիջման չստացվելու պատճառ դառնալ։ 

6. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերություն պահելիս կարևոր ա վստահությունը։ Էստեղ զույգի որոշելիքն ա, թե ինչ են հասկանում միմյանց ազատություն տալով, բայց եթե դասական մոնոգամ հարաբերություն ա, ուրեմն հարաբերությունն ավելի շատ շանսեր ունի դիմանալու, եթե մեկը մյուսին վստահում են ու մեկը մյուսի վստահությունը չեն չարաշահում։

Մի ընկերուհի իր երկարամյա պարսիկ ընկերոջից բաժանվեց հինգերորդ կետի պատճառով. ընկերը չէր ուզում Դուբայից Նոր Զելանդիա գնալ, չնայած ընկերուհիս ամբողջ բյուրոկրատական հարցերը լուծում էր։ Դրանից վեց ամիս անց իմացավ, որ իրենց լոնգ դիսթընսի մեկուկես տարուց մեկի ընթացքում իր ընկերն ուրիշի հետ ա էղել։

7. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերություն պահելիս կարևոր ա հաղորդակցությունը։ Սկայփով, հեռախոսով, չաթով։ Ու կարևոր ա դրան պատասխանատվությամբ մոտենալը։ Եթե գիտես, որ էսինչ ժամին սկայփվելու եք, պիտի պարտաճանաչ կերպով կա՛մ հետևես դրան, կա՛մ ծայրահեղ դեպքում տեղեկացնես, որ չես կարող։ Մի ընկեր ունեմ, կինը Ֆրանսիայում էր։ Իրենք էդպես ամեն առավոտ ու իրիկուն Սկայփով խոսում էին։ Հիմա միասին են Ֆրանսիայում: ։)

8. Հեռավորության վրա հարաբերության վախից երբեք պետք չի հրաժարվել ինչ-որ հնարավորությունից, եթե իհարկե հարաբերությունը քո կյանքի գերնպատակը չի։ Դա դիմացինին ահագին արխայնացնում ա, թեկուզ ոչ գիտակցական մակարդակով։ 

9. Հեռավորությունը որոշ քանդվող հարաբերությունների օգնում ա։ Ընկերուհուս ծնողներն ամուսնալուծվելու եզրին էին, երբ մայրը Իսպանիայում տուն առավ, տեղափոխվեց էնտեղ։ Հիմա մարդ ու կնիկ իրար մի քանի ամիսը մեկ են տեսնում կա՛մ Իսպանիայում, կա՛մ Ռումինիայում, բայց ոնց որ ջահել սիրահարներ լինեն։

Մի խոսքով, ոնց որ հլը որ էսքանը։ Բայց որ հիշեմ, մի օր էլի կգրեմ։

----------

laro (27.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (23.03.2017), Աթեիստ (23.03.2017), Հարդ (23.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.03.2017)

----------

